# knock noise when releasing brake peddle



## gstevens26 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hi I'm new to the forum after recently buying a 2004 mk4 golf tdi estate (1.9 pd engine). I have noticed a weird issue with the brakes.. when I bought the car there was a knocking coming from the passenger side front wheel which was fixed by the garage before I took it. I've recently noticed that there is still a knocking noise coming from that area which is related to braking. the brakes are fine and work perfectly but when stopping, if I release the brake peddle slightly before coming to a complete stop so as not to get the jerk you get if keep it on till fully stopping with the peddle down I get a knocking noise.. if I keep the peddle depressed until the car fully stops there is no knock and nothing when I release the peddle either.. it's weird, never experienced it before.. There's no knocking at all from the area of the car whilst driving, can hit a big hole in the road and nothing, all solid. Does anyone have any ideas what this might be???

Thanks


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 23, 2016)

Is there maybe someone trying to get out of your boot?


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 23, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Is there maybe someone trying to get out of your boot?
		
Click to expand...

Is that a knock knock joke.


----------



## Tongo (Apr 23, 2016)

I recently asked a similar question on a Polo forum. Turns out it was a forum for the little white sweets.


----------



## Three (Apr 23, 2016)

I'm absolutely not an Internet spelling policeman,   but "peddle"...??? 

Pedal.


----------



## Three (Apr 23, 2016)

Tongo said:



			I recently asked a similar question on a Polo forum. Turns out it was a forum for the little white sweets.
		
Click to expand...

I think there's a hole in your story.


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 23, 2016)

Three said:



			I think there's a hole in your story.
		
Click to expand...

Aye but his car was minted...


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 23, 2016)

If this is  serious post, check your wheel nuts are not loose. Also check the brake caliper is not loose.


----------



## gstevens26 (Apr 23, 2016)

Was a serious post but forum is clearly full of knobs that would rather rip the piss than actually offer a solution.. peddle was an auto correct on my phone by the way! Thanks for nothing bell ends!!


----------



## srixon 1 (Apr 23, 2016)

I was giving advice you Muppet. Should you really be driving a car if you think that this is a forum for clapped out German cars?


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 23, 2016)

Do you play any golf? You might as well join in now that you are here.


----------



## gstevens26 (Apr 23, 2016)

Hahaha. just realised.. what a dick I feel now.. was using the mobile site so wasn't clear that it was actually a golf forum and not a vw golf forum.. sorry people and yes I do play, love a knock


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 23, 2016)

Lol stick around


----------



## patricks148 (Apr 23, 2016)

i suggest setting fire to it,  then pushing it into a quarry.

i'm pretty sure the will stop the noise


----------



## Smiffy (Apr 24, 2016)

gstevens26 said:



			Hahaha. just realised.. what a dick I feel now.. was using the mobile site so wasn't clear that it was actually a golf forum and not a vw golf forum.. sorry people and yes I do play, love a knock
		
Click to expand...

You are an asset to any forum.....

It's just a shame it's this one!!


----------



## Biggleswade Blue (Apr 24, 2016)

This is my new most favourite thread.


----------



## selwood90 (Apr 24, 2016)

Hahaha quality!


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 24, 2016)

Farneyman said:



			Is there maybe someone trying to get out of your boot?
		
Click to expand...

In an estate?

@ the OP... I think you might better served here - http://www.vwgolfmk2.co.uk/forum/


----------



## Farneyman (Apr 24, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			In an estate?

@ the OP... I think you might better served here - http://www.vwgolfmk2.co.uk/forum/

Click to expand...

oops...silly me


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 24, 2016)

Thread Moved to OOB

is it even possible to make that mistake?


----------



## Tarkus1212 (Apr 24, 2016)

gstevens26 said:



			Hahaha. just realised.. what a dick I feel now.. was using the mobile site so wasn't clear that it was actually a golf forum and not a vw golf forum.. sorry people and yes I do play, love a knock
		
Click to expand...

If you love a knock then why are you complaining about one? Live with it and enjoy


----------



## williamalex1 (Apr 24, 2016)

A Qantas pilot wrote in the repair/fault log book of a Jumbo 747,  " there's a knocking noise coming from the hold , it sounds as if there's a midget with a hammer or something knocking.

Mechanic replies in book, " fault fixed , took hammer of midget " :rofl:


----------



## harpo_72 (Apr 24, 2016)

gstevens26 said:



			Hi I'm new to the forum after recently buying a 2004 mk4 golf tdi estate (1.9 pd engine). I have noticed a weird issue with the brakes.. when I bought the car there was a knocking coming from the passenger side front wheel which was fixed by the garage before I took it. I've recently noticed that there is still a knocking noise coming from that area which is related to braking. the brakes are fine and work perfectly but when stopping, if I release the brake peddle slightly before coming to a complete stop so as not to get the jerk you get if keep it on till fully stopping with the peddle down I get a knocking noise.. if I keep the peddle depressed until the car fully stops there is no knock and nothing when I release the peddle either.. it's weird, never experienced it before.. There's no knocking at all from the area of the car whilst driving, can hit a big hole in the road and nothing, all solid. Does anyone have any ideas what this might be???

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

do you know what type of calliper it is? Opposing piston or fist? 
The disc could be warped or a piston seal could be knackered.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 24, 2016)

gstevens26 said:



			Hi I'm new to the forum after recently buying a 2004 mk4 golf tdi estate (1.9 pd engine). I have noticed a weird issue with the brakes.. when I bought the car there was a knocking coming from the passenger side front wheel which was fixed by the garage before I took it. I've recently noticed that there is still a knocking noise coming from that area which is related to braking. the brakes are fine and work perfectly but when stopping, if I release the brake peddle slightly before coming to a complete stop so as not to get the jerk you get if keep it on till fully stopping with the peddle down I get a knocking noise.. if I keep the peddle depressed until the car fully stops there is no knock and nothing when I release the peddle either.. it's weird, never experienced it before.. There's no knocking at all from the area of the car whilst driving, can hit a big hole in the road and nothing, all solid. Does anyone have any ideas what this might be???

Thanks
		
Click to expand...




harpo_72 said:



			do you know what type of calliper it is? Opposing piston or fist? 
The disc could be warped or a piston seal could be knackered.
		
Click to expand...

My guess from your description would be a sliding calliper with sticking sliders and a warped disc; if you come to a complete stop then the wheel is not still revolving when you halt and the warp on the disc doesn't try & knock the sticking calliper back.  If you release pressure on the brakes & the calliper sticks rather than releasing then a warped disc will knock the sticking calliper off as it continues to rotate while you come to a complete halt.  If you do the complete halt without letting pressure off then if you are stopped long enough then the calliper might free off before you drive off or you might briefly hear the knocking sound as you drive off again. Could also be a knackered piston seal not drawing the piston back but I'm inclined towards the sticky sliders.  The you what, bring it along to the next meet and we can have a look while we take the proverbial in personâ€¦â€¦. 

Welcome to the madhouse


----------



## kid2 (Apr 24, 2016)

gstevens26 said:



			Hi I'm new to the forum after recently buying a 2004 mk4 golf tdi estate (1.9 pd engine). I have noticed a weird issue with the brakes.. when I bought the car there was a knocking coming from the passenger side front wheel which was fixed by the garage before I took it. I've recently noticed that there is still a knocking noise coming from that area which is related to braking. the brakes are fine and work perfectly but when stopping, if I release the brake peddle slightly before coming to a complete stop so as not to get the jerk you get if keep it on till fully stopping with the peddle down I get a knocking noise.. if I keep the peddle depressed until the car fully stops there is no knock and nothing when I release the peddle either.. it's weird, never experienced it before.. There's no knocking at all from the area of the car whilst driving, can hit a big hole in the road and nothing, all solid. Does anyone have any ideas what this might be???

Thanks
		
Click to expand...

Welcome. 
First things first.
BTW I'm a panel beater so have a decent knowledge of cars.
A knock when breaking if coming to a stop could only be one a a few things. 
Is it a good thump that you can feel on the floor with your feet or is it more of a shallow knock. 

Check all the subframe bolts to the chassis legs on the Passanger side.
Also  check the bolts in wish bones for play. It could be that you have a loose bolt or a loose anchor point for a bolt. Braking like that with a knock is normally suspension related rather than brake related. If it was a caliper you'd nearly hear it when hitting bumps. 

The reason your not hearing with bumps if its a subframe issue is because of the weight of the car pressing on it. It's probably sliding when you brake. Get the car on a lift and check all bolts and anchor points under it. There has to be play in some part of the suspension.


----------



## CliveW (Apr 25, 2016)

I agree, sounds very like worn suspension bushes to me. Likely to be wishbone to subframe.


----------



## Tashyboy (Apr 25, 2016)

Quality thread.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Apr 25, 2016)

Not sure if the Mk 4 Golf has the same front suspension as the Audi A4, Passat or Skoda Superb but they all suffer with front suspension linkage noises through wear. If the bolts havent been routenely undone and tightened, they can be an absolute bitch to remove to do it.


----------



## gstevens26 (Apr 26, 2016)

Thanks guys. Some good answers there. I'll get it looked into this weekend..


----------

